# where does the tips go i want to know



## Erick Williams (Oct 7, 2014)

Riders indicate adding tips through the app but i can't see TIPS in the INVOICE app.
any thoughts??


----------



## QC Uber Houston (Sep 18, 2014)

Good question.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Riders are incoherent. When they set up their account they can select a tip percentage for UberT (regular taxis, service available in a few selective cities.) - the riders with an IQ of 78 (or the ones who feel guilty and use this as an excuse) claim they add a tip to the app.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry, Uber keeps them


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Lyft or Uber?


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

You're the one who is working you should know the answer to this and know they are wrong. Tips are cash only. If they bring it up and then say they don't have cash just let it go. Be nice. Honestly, it's the thought that counts because less than 1% of customers bother to tip.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Are you dumb?


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

Unless you are talking about Lyft - as a rider, I was confused about this at first as well. In the payment section of my profile it had a pulldown for "gratuity for Taxi" - I selected 20% thinking all Uber rides were "taxis". (We don't have UberTaxi in LA, nor had I ever heard of it.)

Then I went to San Fran and saw the "Taxi" option pop up and said "Oooh! The tip only goes to those guys." 

I think they have just recently changed the wording to make it more clear to riders that the percentage you select won't go to your UberX driver.


----------

